
LOL Colors: Curated Color Palettes - brianjking
http://www.lolcolors.com/
======
glossyscr
Highly recommended: the Adobe Color website (before Kuler):
[https://color.adobe.com/explore/most-
popular/?time=all](https://color.adobe.com/explore/most-popular/?time=all)

Also the mobile app is extremely well done (can create color schemes from
picture or live from the camera)

~~~
actionscripted
In a similar vein I'd recommend ColourLovers[1]. Been using them for I think
close to a decade for color, palette, pattern and general design inspiration.

Comparable to Kuler you can browse[2] or search[3] their palettes.

[1]: [http://www.colourlovers.com/](http://www.colourlovers.com/)

[2]:
[http://www.colourlovers.com/palettes](http://www.colourlovers.com/palettes)

[3]:
[http://www.colourlovers.com/palettes/search](http://www.colourlovers.com/palettes/search)

~~~
joshschreuder
I have a habit of collecting sites like this.

Some others:

[http://colorblendy.com/](http://colorblendy.com/)

[https://coolors.co/browser](https://coolors.co/browser)

[http://flatuicolors.com/](http://flatuicolors.com/)

[http://www.flatuicolorpicker.com/](http://www.flatuicolorpicker.com/)

------
logicrook
This triggers me. Besides having no explanation whatsoever, none of these
palettes are usable for similar roles. So if you are able to pick a palette
that suits your needs, it means you are able to understand what you need from
your palette. If it's the case, it is highly likely that you can generate a
better palette yourself.

Do a quick test: take a screenshot of the site, then completely desaturate the
image. The values are all over the place, which means you can't use any of
these interchangeably.

In my latex template, there are lines like:
\definecolor{Main}{RGB}{20,189,189}, secondary and so on. So the rest of the
template use the main color, the secondary, the accented one, etc, and by just
changing the lines by another palette built around the same principles you get
another look completely for free.

~~~
to3m
Funnily enough, as far as I've ever been able to tell, the phrase "LOL
colours" would mean "these colours are stupid".

(Of course, as I no longer 14 years old, who can say for sure that I've
inferred correctly? And I couldn't figure out the right search terms for
urbandictionary, which is ordinarily helpful for this sort of question. But I
imagine it's somewhat related to this:
[http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=lol+theory](http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=lol+theory))

~~~
wingerlang
Based on the name I assumed (before visiting) the site to be some form of
satire. After visiting it, I am not sure. Could be, could also be serious.

------
spoiler
This seems like a fun project and it is inspiring that the author challenged
himself to make it, it's very commendable and something I was planning on
doing myself when I get some free time.

What follows is a tangentially related rant, so feel free to skip it if you
don't care about WordPress.

I watched the video[vid] and I was shocked when he got to he WordPress-vs-
Rails debate. I'll ignore the fact that both of these are arguably overkill
for this and also might have slowed down the development, because the overhead
of both is pretty big for such a small project.

Putting that aside though, I'd like to address how WordPress has become abused
over the year. People use WordPress for so many things that they shouldn't.

WordPress is great for being a blogging engine, or maybe even a news portal,
but its oriented towards textual content, and it excels at that like no other
engine out there; its in its name, even—WordPress! However, I've seen so many
websites built in WordPress that don't actually use this feature: restaurants,
apartment rentals and hotels, web shops, comics[comic], galleries, company
websites (with no new/updates/blog section at all, it's literally a static
website), etc.

There's a plethora of plugins for it too, which would be good, except people
use these plugins to create websites with 0 posts, and everything on the
WordPress site is made by that plugin. What is worse, often time these plugins
don't work too well to begin with, but that's not even relevant. I wouldn't be
surprised if there's a plugin for controlling an alien thermonuclear reactor
somewhere in the Andromeda galaxy in Sirius's solar system.

[vid]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DexyfHomC4Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DexyfHomC4Q)

[comic]: Although, even though comics are mostly graphic contents, they are
relatively often updated content, so it isn't as bad as all the other examples
I encountered.

~~~
actionscripted
WordPress is one of the easiest-to-use CMSs out there and has changed over the
years to be much more than a blogging engine. It's not abuse, it's intended by
Automatic because they've modified core to support these features.

~~~
spoiler
I agree that WP has certainly made it easier to do these kinds of things, but
I still think it's a classic case of using the wrong tool for the wrong job.
There is a whole lot of different "eco system" of features in there that you
don't use. What is worse, these unused features (or plugins that add multiple
features) that you don't care about are potential attack vectors, but I've
made this off-topic enough. So, I'll drop it.

------
SuperPaintMan
Simple colour harmonies can be picked from a hue circle using rules of various
polygons. Why not just spin around with that until you find something that
suits your application? Then you can tweak it as needed rather then using some
predefined palettes.

Related: Built a tool for switching between hex and Munsell notation for OSX,
[https://github.com/germ/munsellScript](https://github.com/germ/munsellScript)

------
z3t4
When picking colors I usually find some inspiration, then take a screen-shot
and pick the colors off it using this tool:
[http://webtigerteam.com/colorpicker/](http://webtigerteam.com/colorpicker/)

------
tayk
Awesome! For the colorblind engineer, this is so helpful.

------
nrjames
I like the site but for usability, I would prefer to see all of the hex values
for a given palette at once instead of hovering over each color individually.

------
muh0m0rka
Would be nice if one could choose a palette, apply it to the LOL emoticon and
save the result

------
an4rchy
A small quirk/usability issue that I noticed was regarding how the
favs/hearts/likes feature works. I just clicked the top one and the counter
increments but there's no indication that I liked it and there's no way for me
to deselect/unlike it. It looks like I can keep incrementing it.

------
random55643
They kinda look like some type of dildo/buttplug. Just saying... :)

------
zuck9
Show HN is for stuff you make yourself. This was made by Mackenzie Child:
[https://mackenziechild.me](https://mackenziechild.me)

~~~
dang
Exactly right. Thanks for sharing that information.

We took "Show HN" out of the title on this one.

~~~
brianjking
Thanks, sorry for the mixup!

------
antidaily
I prefer ROFL colors.

~~~
efa
That's funny. Why the downvotes?

~~~
logicrook
There's a tendency to downvote comments that are not useful, to avoid comment
threads to degenerate into a flood of snarky fourteen years-old debates. A
tendency that I deplore.

Also, this comment is seriously unfunny.

